# Best Vehicle for Towing



## ctfortner

The best vehicle for towing is a sturdy truck or SUV. Also a compact pickup like a Ford Ranger or Chevy S-10 is going to be better choice than just about any car! Another great choice when towing is a half-ton truck like a Ford F-150 or Chevy Silverado. The proper vehicle will make your towing experience a lot easier.


----------



## bill0830

When I first started towing my first 5th wheel, we let the dealers talk us into getting a camper that was really too much for my truck to handle. At the time I had a 2003 Dodge 1500 (1/2 ton) pickup. Pulling a 27 foot 5th wheel, I averaged about 6.5 miles to the gallon. After 5 pulls, including one to Texas (about 500 miles), my transmission started to go out, plus the truck just wasn't made for towing (no tow package). I traded in the 1500 for a 2500 Diesel. The best trade I ever made. I have plenty of horse power and I get around 15 mpg while towing (23 mpg regular). I also purchased a Bully Dog Programmer. They aren’t cheap, but in the 1 ½ years I have had it, it has paid for itself. 

Hind site is 20/20 and I really wish I had gone all the way with a 3500, as my 2500 is a short wheel base and you don't have much of a turning radius. If it weren't for my slider hitch (designed for short wheel base trucks, pulling 5th wheels), I don't think I could get out of the driveway. For someone thinking about getting a 5th wheel, especially one over 25 ft long, I would recommend a dually (3500 Dodge/Chevy, 350 Ford).


----------



## campingforfun

My parents had always pulled their pop-up tent trailer with a car but then one year DAD decided to buy a Ford 150 and it was the best thing they ever did. They went clear across the country pulling the trailer and the trip was so smooth and I think safer for them as they got older. The truck was higher up and in the Rocky mountains, there did not seem to be the same stress on the truck as the car.

They found the truck to be more comfortable as well for long travelling distances. And the big mirrors made seeing behind a lot easier. And of course the truck gave them a lot more storage space especially when they liked to carry their own firewood.


----------



## hydrofoil82

diesel is the way to go duramax in my opinion with propper tuning is great


----------



## bighabsfan11

hydrofoil82 said:


> diesel is the way to go duramax in my opinion with propper tuning is great



I'll buy that! Now, for the tuning....gotta getter done.


----------



## ctfortner

I dont have a diesel, but I hope yall see more results on tuning than I did. I bought the hypertech III for my ram 1500, didnt notice a thing! Got rid of the 35" tires and then I saw some things change :shrug:


----------



## bighabsfan11

ctfortner, usually, tuning doesn't do nearly as much on a gas engine as it does diesel.

That's probably why you didn't notice much...but, I'll bet your mileage was a bit better.

Tuning a diesel has MAJOR horsepower/efficiency changes, depending on how you tune it.


----------



## coachbob

*Chevy express has many advantages*

We have a 33 foot travel trailer towed by a Chevy 2003 express 3500 6.0 V8 work van with the tow-haul feature. While we don't get great mileage I sincerely believe that Chevy could tow a house if it had wheels. 

The work van offers us the advantage of having plenty of space for stowing my wife's art show equipment and displays, room for beds for our two dogs and two spacious seats up front for the two of us and our "stuff."

We bought the Chevy used with 63,000 miles on it and have driven it 12,000 miles with not so much as a hiccup. It burns no oil, pulls the trailer up even the steepest hills (with the air conditioning on) and even rides fairly well for a big one-ton tow truck.

While the Express is pretty spartan (no frills, even has roll up windows) and is not the best looking vehicle on the block I'd put it up against almost any other tow vehicle. This van is a real work horse.

The Chevy Express is not for you if you like fancy upholstery and interior design (actually the interior is mostly steel with a little plastic up front like the dash and door panels) but if it's raw power and dependability you want this truck sure has done the trick for us. Don't be surprised, though, if the up-front plastic looks and feels cheap, it is. Everyone I know who has an Express has experienced cracked or broken inside door panels, but that's the only complaint.

I'm sure the Ford F-350 econoline van is also a great tow vehicle but if you've been looking at the Dodge Sprinter, forget it. It has more interior space than either the Chevy or Ford but couldn't tow much more than a very small trailer. It only comes in a V6 and has very little torque for pulling power.

The work van as a tow vehicle probably only suits a few people because not everyone needs the interior space for hauling and it is useless if you have a 5th wheel.

I hope this helps someone. Thanks for reading.


----------



## cuzican

I am normally headed up crappy old rutted up, sometimes muddy mountain roads. I pull a 24 foot Fleetwood Wilderness Yukon. I have an 86 chevy 1-ton crew cab, not a dually, with 6 inches of lift riding on 35's. It is purpose built to be my stump jumper with a big block, manual tranny, and dana 60's front and rear. It sports a flatbed that I put two ATV's and a dirt bike on, with a rack over the cab for more assorted crap. Sometimes I also pull a 17 foot Seaswirl boat behind the camper. Don't ask about fuel mileage, you don't want to know.

When we are headed to more civilized areas, we use my wife's 2002 GMC Yukon XL with the little 5.3 in it. It actually does a better job than I expected it to and still pulls 10mpg.


----------



## happiestcamper

Don't forget to get a tuner for the onboard chip. I was very impressed with my trip last week pulling to the mountains and back after tuning it for towing. Now that I'm back home, it's tuned for economy. Got over 13 MPG last week pulling in the mountains.


----------



## mark

great!! a panel of experts, just what I'm looking for, my problem... 

I travel with a 30' fifth wheel to work, I need something powerful enough to go cross country hauling the RV but fuel efficient enough to drive 200-300 miles a day for work(without hauling rv) for around $30-$40 a day fuel cost, any suggestions ?


----------



## happiestcamper

A little quick math. Assuming fuel at $3/gallon, $30 would buy 10 gallons. To go 300 miles on 10 gallons, you would need to get 30 MPG. To go 200, you would need to get 20 MPG. I don't see it happening.


----------



## Yvonne

*Best truck to tow 25 ft. trailer*

My husband and I are just now getting into the camping scene. We have our eye on a 25 ft. Airstream which weighs about 7,300 lbs., but not committed to this as of yet. 
We are truck shopping and we want to get the right truck that will pull this or something comparable. Don't want to get something too small and after a few trips wish we would have gotten something larger. Does anyone have any input. 
Are thinking about 1/2 ton but have heard we may want to consider 3/4 ton. We will be driving this around town as a 2nd car when not traveling so don't want something too big or too crazy on gas mileage.
Also considering diesel as have heard nothing tows like a diesel. Not planning on full time camping for a few years...just 4 day trips for this year. We are in Texas and the Toyota Tundra is making headway down here so considering that one also.
Anyone have any input/ 
Thanks!


----------



## artmart

First of all, never look at what the trailer weighs. Pay more attention to what the trailer MIGHT way (Gross vehicle weight rating). I guarantee you that whatever the trailer weighs at the lot, you will never be that light again as soon as you start putting stuff in the trailer!

You can get a diesel 3/4 ton but get one with a low differential ratio. This way it will be well strong enough to pull your Airstream up and down hills but the low ratio means you will get better gas mileage especially when you are not towing. Diesels are so strong they usually don't put them in anything smaller than a 3/4 ton. There's talk of it, but I'm not sure I'd want to be the first one that buys one.

Keep in mind that you'll not be able to upgrade to a much bigger trailer because of the differential. Whatever you decide keep under the weight ratings and you should be okay. But maybe by then you'll be ready for upgrading both the truck and trailer.


----------



## happiestcamper

I have a Dodge 3/4 ton diesel that I drive everyday. As long as I have a camper to tow, I will always have a diesel.


----------



## happiestcamper

I guess I lied, as you can see that my signature just changed. Had to get more interior room for the 5 of us plus the big mutt. Everybody is happier :thumbup1:


----------



## hideout

my 97 dodge 2500 v-10 will pull just about annything you ask it to pull.
the gas millage is not good but i can pull my 34 foot travel trailer up steep mountains without a hassle one.at 60 miles per hour if need be,that engine is a workhorse.:thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper

This ain't for towing:

YouTube - Small car, big camper


----------



## Gerry

*matching tow to tow vehicle*

I would strongly encourage you to find what seems to be usable AND comfortable RV, find the MAX or gross weight ( don't even think in terms of dry or empty weight) figure you'll be very close to that weight now find a truck that that's 80% of it's gross weight capacity, in other words find the pulling capacity and use 80% of that. For your Airstream I'm figuring that 7300lbs is dry or ''wet'' which? In that weight you're likely to find Diesel 3/4 probably your best option. You can go with a gas truck, as some do, but most wind up wishing they'd gone diesel when they get in the mountains especially not only for power but with that much weight gas will deliver pretty poor milage and still not climb the hills that well. I'm sure there will be gas owners challenge this but as weight goes up the efficiency of diesel comes in. That's why you never see big trucks with gas power or gas locomotives. Buying a RV and learning how to live with it is a real education but it should also be a lot of fun after the first or second setup and take down. I've always thought that if you could set it up and take down in your yard or at least if you're traveling to do it in the daylight the first time or two is best. Best of luck and let us know how you come out. We've only been into RVing a couple of years but have really enjoyed it and met some very good friends. I've learned a lot just asking people with more experience any question that popped up and found them very willing to help, in short there's a lot of great people RVing. Also do as you've done join RV forums and ask questions. Happy camping, Gerry


----------



## happiestcamper

I haven't got to the mountains yet with the new truck (F-250 gas). I have used it on hills, and while it does have plenty of horses, they are very thirsty. In my diesel, I could pull my camper from home (on the sea coast) to the mountains and get over 13 MPG - driving my gas truck w/o pulling anything around town gets less than that.
I will never buy a gas truck again.


----------



## happiestcamper

Okay, as you can see by the signature, back to diesel where I belong.


----------



## artmart

Now that you mention it, I don't see anyone's signature in any posts, including mine. Where is it supposed to be? What do I need to set up?


----------



## happiestcamper

User CP, Edit Options - you must have View Signatures unchecked.


----------



## Gerry

happiestcamper said:


> User CP, Edit Options - you must have View Signatures unchecked.


 I have tried that now three times and after typing up my signature I cannot get it to post. It's very frustrating compared to other forums that I have signatures in. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Gerry


----------



## happiestcamper

Let Todd (ctfortner) know. Sometimes he has to manually kick off something.


----------



## Gerry

happiestcamper said:


> Let Todd (ctfortner) know. Sometimes he has to manually kick off something.


 Thanks for the help but I don't know how to contact Todd, Gerry


----------



## happiestcamper

Well somebody or something must've fixed it - your signature is there now.


----------



## ctfortner

Not sure what the problem was, I didnt change anything, but everything seems to be working OK now.


----------



## car

We just retired and made a 3-month trip to Alaska. We have a 2001 Silverado Duramax that seems to be developing trouble. (Overheating, loss of air-conditioning, water pump, etc.) Trying to decide whether to keep putting money into the 160,000 miles truck or upgrade?


----------



## JoeS

I guess it depends on what the upgrade is ,but I guess it depends on where you are that you need A/c.


----------



## ColKlink

I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 5.2L (230 hp, 300 ft. lbs torque) pulling a 21' GVWR 5600 lb (3900 lb dry) travel trailer. I get very poor performance up hills (30 mph with it floored, and 4-6 mpg). I prefer gas engines, and am wonder what HP, Torque, and Gear Ratio, I should consider for a different truck? Am not adverse to diesel but the 'other half' hates the smell. Thanks.


----------



## Gerry

*trading trucks*

I just traded my 01 Dodge 2500 4x4 diesel for a 2004.5 3500 4x4 Dodge and am very happy after pulling our 8.5k toy hauler to Utah and back. You have found the shortcoming of gas engines, namely over worked and poor milage if you haul much weight. I've read lots of claims in the various RV and Dodge diesel forums about milage such as '' yeh I pull a 15k 5er in the west at 70 mph and get 15-17 mpg. BS! My old Dodge did pretty well with our rig getting a good dependable 10 if no headwind 9 with a head wind at 60-63 mph. My new truck made the same trip last month with the cruise set on 65 I averaged 11. Plus where my old truck could make 55 on most 6% grades the new one never lost speed at 65. Care must be made IMO when deciding on how the truck should be equipt. If you haul less than 6000 lbs a 3:55 or similar rearend ratio will work but more trailer requires more like a 3:73 or 4:10. I can't speak for Ford or Chevy but if you look at Dodge look under the engine if it's between 1998.5-2001 and if it has a ''53'' block (located on the driver's side just at the front corner in numbers 1 1/2 inches high above the pan) best look elswhere as some of these crack but most don't. Generally speaking diesels with 100k miles have many miles left and shouldn't be rejected on that but do realize that they are more expensive to fix but even though diesel costs a bit more that is way more than offset by its efficiency, read better milage. As to your wife's valid concern I have never had a problem with diesel smell in the cab and with my old truck that didn't have a catalitic converter and little smell even near the exhaust. With the new one with Cat conv you can't smell anything more than you would with a gas engine. I shifted gears for over one million miles and am done shifting so both my trucks were autos but that choice is yours. Hope I haven't gone on too long but that's my 2 cents, Gerry


----------



## artmart

Newer diesels don't smell as much and if they smoke then there is a problem. When we were looking at our first diesel, the first thing I said to try and get an edge on the salesman is that diesels are loud and they stink. Without missing a beat (he'd probably heard this so many times) he said, "So keep your windows up".

These days with the modern diesel motors even DW will like the ride, the power and the mpgs when you get the diesel and they aren't that loud, stinky or smokey. We are on our second diesel cuz we keep getting bigger trailers.

MPGs will depend on the load, the size of the rig (more wind resistance) and how you drive but it will definitely be better than a gasser. I'll never buy another gasser tow vehicle again.

As far as fivers go, you should do very well with a diesel and less than 6,000 lbs, but buy the fifth wheel hitch to that is over the max towing fifth wheel rating of the truck so you aren't buying hitches per your load. There's nothing wrong with having a higher rated truck and hitch when towing a lighter trailer, but at least when the need arises you can tow something bigger.


----------



## bigjr

Yeah my Ford pulls my 5er like nothing flat but gets right around 9 loaded or empty :rotflmao1:


----------



## artmart

Yup, I heard the 6.4 PSD gets horrible mpgs. My BIL has the same engine in his dually and he complains about the mpgs all the time. I have an '06 6.0 PSD and with over 60,000 miles on it, I now get from 18-22 mpgs on the highway (average of 20mpgs) depending on wind and load. When towing 14,000 lbs I get from 9 to 13 mpgs. My BIL tows about 10,000 lbs and gets no more than 10 mpgs ever. But we know whatever we do it's better than a gasser especially with a load.

With the new Ford 6.7L diesel, I heard the mpgs got fixed and they can even tow way more, too. Every new Ford owner I heard from has been absolutely surprised and very pleased with these new Fords. Not bad at all but now being retired, I don't see a new truck in our lives in the future.


----------



## Rushman

I have a 06 Dodge Dually 3500 and 38' fiver. I had a set of gauges put on last week and plan to go up in the mountains this coming weekend. I have been thinking about putting on a Banks or Edge but not sure if it will help with the fuel. I have an Derale Tranny pan and I can already see it keeps the fluid cooler, but I have not pulled the camper since I installed it. I have a 4 inch exhaust and would probally have to go with a 5 inch if I ad some HP. Are the computers worth it in the long run? I cant see how you could have one an not have gauges to watch the EGT.


----------



## pricegary48

I am trying to understand dry weight as opposed to the gvwr? I am very new to this. I bought a 2016 apex trailer it says it is 6500 gvwr. I have a nissian frontier 4x4 crew cab and that is right at the max it seems to struggle. I have been to several dealerships and most of the pickups have the v6 motors. I was told that my pickup should tow it because they were made for v6. My motor is a v6 4.0 ltr. I looked at a Ford f140 it has a v6 3.5 and they are telling me it will pull the heck out of it. I am not understanding why my motor is .05 ltr bigger yet I struggle. Can some one help me to understand this?


----------



## snapper388

the dry weight is an empty trailer, no supplies or camping gear. gvwr is the total weight the trailer is rated for, this includes trailer, camping gear, gas bottles etc. the size of the engine is only one part of towing, the gear ratio sometimes means more than the engine, a truck with a factory tow package will have a higher gear ratio, heavy duty transmission, and a transmission oil cooler just to name a few things. most trucks with a tow package also come with a v8 a heavy duty hitch and factory trailer wiring. what is the gvwr on your truck?


----------



## pricegary48

The Internet shows 6500lbs and the trailer is 6500 lbs.


----------



## snapper388

there should be an information tag on your vehicle. if the vehicle gvwr is 6500 that is the combined weight of the truck and trailer. I had to sell my v-6 truck and buy one with a v-8 and tow package. if you do get another truck make sure it is a v-8 with factory tow package.


----------



## daydreamer

For more HP and muscle F450 would be my best best.


----------



## wecamp04

You can't have to much truck.


----------



## Bob Clark

They say 2016 Chevrolet Traverse with 5,200 lbs. is best for towing. 

Thanks,
Bob Clark
Towing Alexandria Va - Tow Truck Alexandria VA


----------



## sgtcamper

I would recommend the Ford Expedition. It has a 9,300lb Towing Capacity. This should be more than enough to do it.


Thanks 

Mark Matters
Towing Service


----------



## townorfolk

Check this page out. https://www.fleet.ford.com/resources/ford/general/pdf/towingguides/2002_All.pdf This should help you with your decision. 



____________________
-Tom


Visit My website


----------



## MacGyver

Dodge RAM 1500 with the 5.7 liter Hemi is rated to 10,340 lbs towing.


----------



## mrcamp45

Yep! horrible MPG I would just go with something newer. The emissions are much more practical.


_____________


"Life is short, surround yourself with people that make you hap


Our camper for the local move


----------



## LucyBall81

*Great Forum*

Thank you for having me! I'm loving this forum. I'm thinking of doing a long distance cycle touring trip. Excited to dig in and research what type of camping gear everyone recommends. Can't wait to take a break from my day job at Asphalt Paving Lancaster  and get out to nature. 


Best,
L


----------



## NJ QMB

*There are a lot of great vehicle for towing, check out Alexandria Tow Truck | 24/7 Towing Service Alexandria VA*


----------

